# Pronombres personales sobre el complemento de objeto directo



## LeoGiro

Hola a todos, querìa una ayuda sobre el uso de los pronombres personales a propòsito de los complementos de objeto directo cuando me refiero a personas o animales, o sea, en un ejercicio de mi libro donde hay que transformar los complementos de las frases en pronombres he encontrado estos dos casos y me he venido a la cabeza una pregunta:

1. "Puedes ayudar *a mi hermana*?". La soluciòn escrita es "Puedes ayudar*la*"?
2. "Juan ha llamado *a Jesùs* y le ha pedido dinero". La soluciòn escrita es "Juan *le* ha llamado y se lo ha pedido"

En la primera frase, "*la*", pronombre de objeto *directo*, ha sustituto el complemento objeto directo "*a mi hermana*", mientras en la segunda "*le*", pronombre de objeto *indirecto*, ha sustituto el complemento objeto directo "*a Jesùs*", portanto mi duda es: por què esta discordancia? Què pronombre tengo que usar cuando encuentro un complemento de objeto directo con una "a" ante (o sea cuando me refiero a personas o animales)? 
Gracias por su paciencia y perdonen mi gramàtica.


----------



## Pinairun

Bienvenido al foro, *LeoGiro. 

*La solución del ejemplo 2 es, sin duda, un caso de leísmo. El verbo _llamar _actúa aquí como transitivo y el pronombre de acusativo que corresponde a personas y cosas es _lo/la _y su plural_ los/las._

No obstante, puedes ver aquí lo que dice el DPD sobre el verbo "llamar":



> *llamar(se). En función del significado, debe tenerse en cuenta lo siguiente:*
> *a)* Con el sentido de ‘dar voces o nombrar [a alguien] para atraer su atención’, es siempre transitivo: _«Fue el propio Ambrosio quien lo llamó desde la puerta»_(CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]).
> *b)* Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: _«No hace mucho lo llamó por teléfono un tipo de voz imperiosa»_ (Galeano _Días_ [Ur. 1978]); _«Lo llamó por teléfono para decirle que tenía su entera confianza»_ (Herrero _Ocaso_[Esp. 1995]). No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: _«Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal»_ (Aguilera _Caricia_ [Méx. 1983]). Pero lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas _lo(s)_ y _la(s)_ cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.


----------



## Ludaico

Pinairun said:


> Bienvenido al foro, *LeoGiro.
> 
> *La solución del ejemplo 2 es, *sin duda*, un caso de leísmo. El verbo _llamar _actúa aquí como transitivo y el pronombre de acusativo que corresponde a personas y cosas es _lo/la _y su plural_ los/las._
> 
> No obstante, puedes ver aquí lo que dice el DPD sobre el verbo "llamar":


Srta. Pina, estoy en casi de todo de acuerdo con usted, excepto en lo de "sin duda". 
Quédome con mis dudas (con intentos de acendrarlas desde hace muchos siglos).
Mis respetos.


----------



## Gabriel

Ludaico,
¿Cuál es la duda? ¿Pensás que "Jesús" puede estar actuando de objeto indirecto en esa oración? A mí no me parece.


----------



## Pinairun

Ludaico said:


> Srta. Pina, estoy en casi de todo de acuerdo con usted, excepto en lo de "sin duda".
> Quédome con mis dudas (con intentos de acendrarlas desde hace muchos siglos).
> Mis respetos.



Espero que las dudas con las que ha quedado usted no tengan nada que ver con que yo haya calificado de leísmo el caso por el que se nos pregunta, pues así es como se llama en gramática al "empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les_, de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas". Si fuera así, no sabría cómo ayudarle.


----------



## dexterciyo

Si realmente se estuviera tratando el verbo de la frase como intransitivo, tal como menciona la RAE, no hablaríamos entonces de leísmo.


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

Uso transitivo de _llamar_ (normal):
_Juan ha llamado a Jesús > Juan *lo* ha llamado._
a Jesús = complemento directo

Uso intransitivo de _llamar_ (regional):
_Juan ha llamado a Jesús > Juan *le* ha llamado._
a Jesús = complemento indirecto


----------



## Pinairun

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> Uso transitivo de _llamar_ (normal):
> _Juan ha llamado a Jesús > Juan *lo* ha llamado._
> a Jesús = complemento directo
> 
> Uso intransitivo de _llamar_ (regional):
> _Juan ha llamado a Jesús > Juan *le* he llamado._
> a Jesús = complemento indirecto


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Entonces, la mejor manera de decir es: "*Lo* he llamado" (A él --> a Jesús).  A mí me suena bien, ¿qué opináis?


----------



## Gabriel

Si, es mejor decir "Lo he llamado".


----------



## Erreconerre

LeoGiro said:


> Hola a todos, querìa una ayuda sobre el uso de los pronombres personales a propòsito de los complementos de objeto directo cuando me refiero a personas o animales, o sea, en un ejercicio de mi libro donde hay que transformar los complementos de las frases en pronombres he encontrado estos dos casos y me he venido a la cabeza una pregunta:
> 
> 1. "Puedes ayudar *a mi hermana*?". La soluciòn escrita es "Puedes ayudar*la*"?
> 2. "Juan ha llamado *a Jesùs* y le ha pedido dinero". La soluciòn escrita es "Juan *le* ha llamado y se lo ha pedido"
> 
> En la primera frase, "*la*", pronombre de objeto *directo*, ha sustituto el complemento objeto directo "*a mi hermana*", mientras en la segunda "*le*", pronombre de objeto *indirecto*, ha sustituto el complemento objeto directo "*a Jesùs*", portanto mi duda es: por què esta discordancia? Què pronombre tengo que usar cuando encuentro un complemento de objeto directo con una "a" ante (o sea cuando me refiero a personas o animales)?
> Gracias por su paciencia y perdonen mi gramàtica.



Si el llamado es Jesús, entonces *Juan lo ha llamado*. Y no sé qué tiene de objeto indirecto en este caso. 
Pero si se usa como objeto indirecto, entonces *le ha llamado: Juan le ha llamado la atención a Jesús. 
*Aunque, yo nunca digo* ha llamado*, sino llamó.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Gabriel said:


> Si, es mejor decir "Lo he llamado".



Gracias Gabriel.


----------



## Pitt

Entretanto creo que le no es un omplemento indirecto (# 7), es un complemento directo (leísmo admitido).

El DPD dice:
llamar(se). En función del significado, debe tenerse en cuenta lo siguiente:
*a)* Con el sentido de ‘dar voces o nombrar [a alguien] para atraer su atención’, es siempre transitivo: _«Fue el propio Ambrosio quien lo llamó desde la puerta»_ (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]).

_Juan ha llamado a Jesús > Juan *lo* ha llamado._
lo = complemento directo

_Juan ha llamado a Jesús > Juan *le* ha llamado._
le = complemento directo (leísmo admitido)
El uso de *le* en vez de* lo *para una persona masculina es un leísmo admitido por la RAE.


----------



## Ludaico

Pinairun said:


> Espero que las dudas con las que ha quedado usted no tengan nada que ver con que yo haya calificado de leísmo el caso por el que se nos pregunta, pues así es como se llama en gramática al "empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les_, de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas". Si fuera así, no sabría cómo ayudarle.



Pues sí, de eso se trata. Quizá sea leísmo, pero no es el "típico caso" de leísmo, sino una forma de utilizar el verbo llamar (por teléfono) como intransitivo, tal como nos dice el DRAE:



> llamar.
> 9. intr.telefonear (‖establecer una comunicación telefónica).





> *llamar(se)*. En función del significado, debe tenerse en cuenta lo siguiente:
> *b)* Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: …



Me da la impresión de que este párrafo del DPD fue escrito antes de dar la última redacción a la entrada de este verbo en el DRAE.


----------



## perlapace2011

Aprovecho la ocasión para hacer una pregunta yo también. Si es contra las reglas del foro, abriré otra discusión.
Si tengo que decir a una persona (sin tutearla) que me alegro de volver a hablarle, ¿está correcto decir Me alegro de volver a hablarlE o hablarlA? Es una mujer y no la tuteo.
Gracias a todos


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

perlapace2011 said:


> Aprovecho la ocasión para hacer una pregunta yo también. Si es contra las reglas del foro, abriré otra discusión.
> Si tengo que decir a una persona (sin tutearla) que me alegro de volver a hablarle, ¿está correcto decir Me alegro de volver a hablarlE o hablarlA? Es una mujer y no la tuteo.
> Gracias a todos



No te fijes a lo que voy a decirte, pero yo habría dicho, en tu caso, "Me alegro de volver a hablarle" --> a usted. Me suena bien.


----------



## dexterciyo

Guajara-Mirim said:


> No te fijes a lo que voy a decirte, pero yo habría dicho, en tu caso, "Me alegro de volver a hablarle" --> a usted. Me suena bien.



Mucho más idiomático: "Me alegro de volver a hablar con usted".


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

dexterciyo said:


> Mucho más idiomático: "Me alegro de volver a hablar con usted".



También dexterciyo.  P.D: ¿La mía no es correcta para ti?


----------



## dexterciyo

Guajara-Mirim said:


> También dexterciyo.  P.D: ¿La mía no está correcta para ti?



No es incorrecta, pero cuando no existe complemento, se tiende a emplear la preposición _con_ para la persona a la que se habla.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

dexterciyo said:


> No es incorrecta, pero cuando no existe complemento, se tiende a emplear la preposición _con_ para la persona a la que se habla.



Gracias.


----------



## Ludaico

dexterciyo said:


> No es incorrecta, pero cuando no existe complemento, se tiende a emplear la preposición _con_ para la persona a la que se habla.



Hola, dexterciyo:
Quizá tengas razón; pero quizá, también, haya que tener cuidado a la hora de generalizar este uso. El _con_, en la España peninsular, en la mallorquina y en la africana, que yo sepa, se usa en dos de sus maneras: "_contigo_" y "_con usted_", con sus plurales "_con vosotros_" y "c_on ustedes_"; pero, al parecer, en otras zonas hispanohablantes, se usa más en una sola, distinta de las anteriores: "_con vos_".
Al respecto, hace pocos días pudimos leer en otro "hilo" de este foro lo siguiente:


ramariel said:


> En mi última visita a Buenos Aires mis amigos se rieron de mí cuando utilicé la palabra "contigo" (quiero hablar contigo) y me dijeron que para ellos es una forma anticuada que no se usa, ellos dicen con vos...


Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Cierto, Ludaico. Yo únicamente respondía al comentario de Guajara sobre el uso de "hablar" referido al pronombre "usted".


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Tomamos el mensaje #15, la pregunta inicial era: ¿se puede decir a una mujer sin tutearla "me alegro de volver a hablarle o hablarla? Por esto, he respondido "me alegro volver a hablarle" --> _a usted _que a mí, me sonaba bien. Dexterciyo, me has dicho que era mejor decir "me alegro de volver a hablar con usted". Ludaico, la forma _con vos _el la que la gente usa lo más en Argentina y en las zonas con influencia del voseo (Uruguay, Colombia). En España, quedáse bien decir "me alegro de volver a hablar con usted" como lo ha dicho nuestro compañero Dexterciyo, ¿no?


----------



## Pinairun

Ludaico said:


> Pues sí, de eso se trata. Quizá sea leísmo, pero no es el "típico caso" de leísmo, sino una forma de utilizar el verbo llamar (por teléfono) como intransitivo, tal como nos dice el DRAE:
> *llamar.*
> 9. intr.telefonear (‖establecer una comunicación telefónica).
> *llamar(se)*. En función del significado, debe tenerse en cuenta lo siguiente:
> *b)* Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: …
> 
> Me da la impresión de que este párrafo del DPD fue escrito antes de dar la última redacción a la entrada de este verbo en el DRAE.



Entiendo lo que dices, Ludaico, pero con los verbos no podemos hacer juegos malabares. _Llamar_, cuando significa  establecer (o intentarlo) comunicación telefónica con alguien, mantiene su categoría de  transitivo. Nada que ver con la intransitividad de _telefonear_.

Lo mismo ocurre con _decir _y _hablar_. El primero es transitivo y el segundo, no. Sin embargo, cuando se habla se dicen cosas.



Guajara-Mirim said:


> En España, *queda* bien decir "me alegro de volver a hablar con usted" como lo ha dicho nuestro compañero Dexterciyo, ¿no?


Sí, así es.


----------



## Ludaico

Pinairun said:


> Entiendo lo que dices, Ludaico, pero con los verbos no podemos hacer juegos malabares. _Llamar_, cu*ando significa  establecer* (o intentarlo) *comunicación telefónica* con alguien, mantiene su categoría de  *transitivo*. Nada que ver con la intransitividad de _telefonear_....



¡Por favor, Pina, no me líes más! (con todo el cariño del mundo te lo digo, como creo que entenderás), pero si resulta que ¡oh casualidad! la RAE nos dice que la "traducción" de "*telefonear*" es, precisamente, la de "*establecer una comunicación telefónica*" y que "eso" ha de tomarse como _*intr*_.
Lee, por favor, con detenimiento lo que antes escribí. Resulta que hay una flagrante contradicción entre lo que los señores de la RAE dicen en el DPD y lo que dicen en el DRAE. Creo que no van "parejos" a la hora de ir modificando lo que antes escribieron en dos sitios distintos.


----------



## S.V.

Creo que la mejor respuesta a la duda de nuestro amigo italiano —al porqué de la incongruencia; en especial cuando se trata aquí del leísmo y veo que su español es ya avanzado— sería mencionar de una vez que en español existen demasiados ejemplos en los que se admiten tanto el uso del dativo como el del acusativo. En las dos oraciones que cita (con los verbos _llamar_ y _ayudar_), por ejemplo, se encontrará con ambos pronombres, y ninguno será realmente más correcto que el otro. Para su facilidad, siempre que esté en dudas puede recurrir a lo que ya conoce —o usar _le_(_s_), y simplemente, en el peor de los casos, sonar algo diferente al oído del hablante promedio—, pero últimamente si su objetivo es el completo dominio del español se encontrará con un gran obstáculo que atañe incluso al nativo común. Puede ver aquí el resumen de aquello de lo que hablo.


----------



## Pinairun

Ludaico said:


> ¡Por favor, Pina, no me líes más! (con todo el cariño del mundo te lo digo, como creo que entenderás), pero si resulta que ¡oh casualidad! la RAE nos dice que la "traducción" de "*telefonear*" es, precisamente, la de "*establecer una comunicación telefónica*" y que "eso" ha de tomarse como _*intr*_.
> Lee, por favor, con detenimiento lo que antes escribí. Resulta que hay una flagrante contradicción entre lo que los señores de la RAE dicen en el DPD y lo que dicen en el DRAE. Creo que no van "parejos" a la hora de ir modificando lo que antes escribieron en dos sitios distintos.



Las cosas están así en el DPD:
Telefonear
Llamar

O no te entiendo bien (lo del cariño, sí, eso está claro; que te hayas liado es lo que no entiendo), o poco o nada ha cambiado el DPD (2005) de lo que dice el DRAE (2001).


----------



## Ludaico

Pinairun said:


> Las cosas están así en el DPD:
> Telefonear
> Llamar
> 
> O no te entiendo bien (lo del cariño, sí, eso está claro; que te hayas liado es lo que no entiendo), o poco o nada ha cambiado el DPD (2005) de lo que dice el DRAE (2001).



Perdona, Pina, pero el DRAE (_en la línea_) está cambiando continuamente. No tengo la 22ª edición en papel tal como salió, pero estoy "casi" por asegurar que en este tema ha cambiado, sin embargo, "quizá" el DPD del remoto año de 2005 se haya quedado "petrificado", cual "estauta" de sal.


----------



## dexterciyo

Pinairun said:


> Las cosas están así en el DPD:
> Telefonear
> Llamar
> 
> O no te entiendo bien (lo del cariño, sí, eso está claro; que te hayas liado es lo que no entiendo), o poco o nada ha cambiado el DPD (2005) de lo que dice el DRAE (2001).



Aparece en el mismo artículo del DPD que mencionas:

"Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo. No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: «Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal» (Aguilera Caricia [Méx. 1983])".


----------



## Pinairun

Ludaico said:


> Perdona, Pina, pero el DRAE (_en la línea_) está cambiando continuamente. No tengo la 22ª edición en papel tal como salió, pero estoy "casi" por asegurar que en este tema ha cambiado, sin embargo, "quizá" el DPD del remoto año de 2005 se haya quedado "petrificado", cual "estauta" de sal.



En general, los artículos que van a aparecer modificados en la 23.ª edición del DRAE aparecen con una etiqueta roja que dice "Artículo enmendado". No la llevan "telefonear" ni "llamar", lo que me hace pensar que estaban tal cual en la 22.ª. 

La RAE  también advierte en el  DPD que "esta obra está en proceso de adaptación a la _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_ (2009) y a las normas de la nueva edición de la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ (2010)".


----------



## autrex2811

LeoGiro said:


> Hola a todos, querìa una ayuda sobre el uso de los pronombres personales a propòsito de los complementos de objeto directo cuando me refiero a personas o animales, o sea, en un ejercicio de mi libro donde hay que transformar los complementos de las frases en pronombres he encontrado estos dos casos y me he venido a la cabeza una pregunta:
> 
> 1. "Puedes ayudar *a mi hermana*?". La soluciòn escrita es "Puedes ayudar*la*"?
> 2. "Juan ha llamado *a Jesùs* y le ha pedido dinero". La soluciòn escrita es "Juan *le* ha llamado y se lo ha pedido"
> 
> En la primera frase, "*la*", pronombre de objeto *directo*, ha sustituto el complemento objeto directo "*a mi hermana*", mientras en la segunda "*le*", pronombre de objeto *indirecto*, ha sustituto el complemento objeto directo "*a Jesùs*", portanto mi duda es: por què esta discordancia? Què pronombre tengo que usar cuando encuentro un complemento de objeto directo con una "a" ante (o sea cuando me refiero a personas o animales)?
> Gracias por su paciencia y perdonen mi gramàtica.



*...Juan lo ha llamado y se lo ha pedido. Es lo que yo de común diría y es un objeto directo.
*¿*A quién* ha llamado Juan? a Jesús (*complemento de dativo u objeto directo*)
¿A quién (le) ha llamado Juan? Aquí no acepta "le" el verbo; luego entonces no es un objeto indirecto.
Lo del "leísmo" lo dejo a aparte.


----------



## autrex2811

LeoGiro said:


> Hola a todos, querìa una ayuda sobre el uso de los pronombres personales a propòsito de los complementos de objeto directo cuando me refiero a personas o animales, o sea, en un ejercicio de mi libro donde hay que transformar los complementos de las frases en pronombres he encontrado estos dos casos y me he venido a la cabeza una pregunta:
> 
> 1. "Puedes ayudar *a mi hermana*?". La soluciòn escrita es "Puedes ayudar*la*"?
> 2. "Juan ha llamado *a Jesùs* y le ha pedido dinero". La soluciòn escrita es "Juan *le* ha llamado y se lo ha pedido"
> 
> En la primera frase, "*la*", pronombre de objeto *directo*, ha sustituto el complemento objeto directo "*a mi hermana*", mientras en la segunda "*le*", pronombre de objeto *indirecto*, ha sustituto el complemento objeto directo "*a Jesùs*", portanto mi duda es: por què esta discordancia? Què pronombre tengo que usar cuando encuentro un complemento de objeto directo con una "a" ante (o sea cuando me refiero a personas o animales)?
> Gracias por su paciencia y perdonen mi gramàtica.



En México, no sé si sea nuevo o es impresión mía, pero el "le" también se emplea como forma de respeto en singular cuando uno se dirige a todos; como inclusivo (yo diría neutro):
"Dígame, *le* escucho". Aquí, como uno no sabe si es él o ella, se prefiere el "le", no como leísmo, pues si se supiera que es un hombre al que uno se dirige, sin dudarlo se diría "Dígame, *lo* escucho"; o si fuera mujer "Dígame, *la* escucho". 

Saludos.


----------



## S.V.

En México también se usa _le_(_s_) con el verbo _llamar. _No tiene mucho que ver con el _leísmo de cortesía_, ni con el resto del leísmo. El verbo se ve como intransitivo. Bastaría simplemente citar el mismo ejemplo presente en la nota del DPD:_
«Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal» _(Aguilera _Caricia_ [Méx. 1983]).​


----------



## Gabriel

Pinairun said:


> En general, los artículos que van a aparecer modificados en la 23.ª edición del DRAE aparecen con una etiqueta roja que dice "Artículo enmendado". No la llevan "telefonear" ni "llamar", lo que me hace pensar que estaban tal cual en la 22.ª.
> 
> La RAE  también advierte en el  DPD que "esta obra está en proceso de adaptación a la _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_ (2009) y a las normas de la nueva edición de la _Ortografía de la lengua española_ (2010)".


Pinairun,

El conflicto que manifiesta Ludaico viene dado porque el DRAE, en su definición de "llamar", dice que es INTRANSITIVO cuando se usa con el sentido de "telefonear". No sólo que esto se contradice con lo que dice el DPD en el mismo sentido (que, cuando significa establecer comunicación telefónica, es en general transitivo aunque en algunas zonas no leístas se usa intransitivo), sino que elimina de cuajo todo estibo de posibilidad de uso transitivo con esta acepción. Según el DRAE, es intransitivo y punto (cosa que no puedo creer que sea algo distinto a un error de la RAE, ya que ciertamente el uso transitivo existe y diría yo que sigue siendo el más extendido).

*llamar*. (Del lat. clamāre).
1. tr. Dar voces a alguien o hacer ademanes para que venga o para advertirle algo.
2. tr. Invocar, pedir auxilio oral o mentalmente.
3. tr. Convocar, citar. Llamar a Cortes.
4. tr. nombrar (‖ decir el nombre).
5. tr. Designar con una palabra; aplicar una denominación, título o calificativo. Aquí llamamos falda a lo que en Argentina llaman pollera. Desde aquel día llamaron don Luis a Luisito. Todos la llamaban orgullosa.
6. tr. Der. Hacer llamamiento (‖ designación de personas o estirpe para una sucesión, cargo, etc.).
7. tr. p. us. Traer, inclinar hacia un lado una cosa.
8. tr. p. us. Atraer una cosa hacia una parte.
9. *intr.* telefonear (‖ establecer una comunicación telefónica).


----------



## dexterciyo

Hola, Gabriel.

En general, los artículos del DPD están más actualizados que lo del diccionario de la RAE; a menos que en este último se encuentre el artículo enmendado. Por lo tanto, la posibilidad de un uso transitivo o intransitivo del verbo *llamar* sigue existiendo. De la misma manera ocurre con el verbo *telefonear* que, como se puede ver en el artículo correspondiente del DPD, también permite esta alternancia.

Todo esto lo corrobora, además, el manual publicado en 2010 _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_, donde se dice lo siguiente:


> Como se ha explicado, la mayor parte de los verbos formados con _-ear_ son intransitivos. Se registran, sin embargo, algunos transitivos. A este grupo pertenecen varios de los que designan acciones que desembocan en cambios de estado [...]. Son también transitivos, aunque admitan usos intransitivos, muchos de los verbos que se han dado en llamar INSTRUMENTALES porque el sustantivo del que se derivan se interpreta como el instrumento con el que se lleva a cabo la acción, como sucede en [...] _telefonear_ 'llamar por teléfono o usando un teléfono', etc.




Un saludo.


----------

